# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Lionman

## dritek7

mos valle edhe luanet kan ndryshuar nga 1 kafshe e eger qe kill ne sekond ne 1 kafsh qe ben shoqeri me njerez !!!http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/vid...y=Latest+Video

----------


## new-man

*
Shume interesante*

----------

